
BionicFinWave - Tomte
https://www.festo.com/group/en/cms/13252.htm
======
_Microft
It's this time of the year again :) Too bad that the Hannover Messe (Hanover
Fair) was cancelled. Festo has usually displayed amazing things there.

Here are two more of them, from 2018:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16714486](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16714486)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16714492](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16714492)

There are others by the way. Some names I remember are AquaJelly, Smartbird
and there was also a butterfly if I recall correctly. Look for "Festo" and
"Bionic" on Youtube if you are curious.

